# Neue Platte -> *argh*

## cocaxx

Hi!

Da meine kleine Platte ständig voll ist hab ich mir eine neue besorgt.

mit XFS formattiert, partitioniert, gemountet und mein bisheriges system rüberkopiert:

cp -rf /bin /boot ...usw. /mnt/test

Das hat geklappt, inen Aussetzer gabs bei proc (liegt hier evtl. die Lösung?????)

Dann grub neu draufgespielt, alte plattte raus, von der neuen gebootet, alles geht...aber ich kann miich als normaler user nicht mehr in kdm und gdm einloggen. Was stimmt denn nicht?

Ich wollte doch nur meinen alte Festplatte spiegeln, oder gehts besser mit dd?????

mfg

cocaxx

----------

## klausx

Moin,

ich habe das letztens auf meinem Server mal gemacht (RH_7.0), zwar eine andere Distri, sollte aber auch gehen. Frei nach dem HowTo unter:

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/mini/Hard-Disk-Upgrade

Das ging Problemlos. Die Partitioen haben die gleiche Bezeichnung wie vorher, sind die Einträge in der fstab richtig ? Vergleiche doch mal die Rechte.

Gruß

               klausx

----------

## Pietschy

Hi

Das ärgerliche an 'cp' ist, dass die Besitzer der Dateinen verändert werden (oder irre ich ???)

Aber schau mal hier, so hab ich das schon ein Parr mal gemacht ohne Probleme. http://www.b.shuttle.de/b/humboldt-os/system/spiegeln.html

Grüße Ronny

----------

## zendron

cp -a wäre die bessere Wahl gewesen.

----------

## mglauche

cp -ax 

-x beschränkt cp auf ein filesystem, gemountete dirs wie /proc o.ä. werden dann nicht mitkopiert !

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

Ich habs mit -ax kopiert, hat nicht viel gebracht:

Danach konnten sich alle user einloggen, aber user die noch nie unter kde engeloggt waren und user die neu erstellt werden gingen nicht.

Aber ich kann auch was Positives sehen: Ich hab jetzt ein frisches Gentoo, diesmal stage1 und auch KDE ist optimiert und läuft schnell *freu*

----------

## Tharkun

Also ich habe es mit tar gemacht ... mit tar gepackt, direkt durch ne pipe auf ein andre tar geschickt, was wieder entpackt. Das sollte eigentlich alles hinbekommen (mit den entsprechenden Optionen von wg. Permissions und owner behalten).

Btw. versuch mal lvm, da haste keine Probleme mehr mit Platten. Einfach die neue Platte als zusätzliches Physical Volume hinzufügen und du kannst den Platz dahin verteilen wo du lustig bist :)

----------

## g3kko

Ich empfehle auch tar:

```
(cd /source/directory && tar cf - . ) | (cd /dest/directory && tar xvfp -)
```

Die Optionen --one-file-system und --exclude sind eventuell nützlich.

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

Danke, hätte ich das früher gewusst...egal, jetzt hab ich ein schönes aufgeräumtes system *g*

Kann es sein, dass bei cp die Rechte verloren gehen? Auch auf dem neuen System, muss ich, wenn ich einen user angelegt hab (auch mit kuser), noch die REchte von $home ändern, damit der User Kde/kdm nutzen kann.

----------

